

From Consulting to Employee #1 at a YC Startup - brendanlim
http://blog.kicksend.com/from-consulting-to-employee-1

======
joedev
Congrats. I would love to see a piece about why consultancies don't run client
projects in a way similar to what's been working for you at Kicksend.

They sound like great approaches to take to any project, so why don't
consultancies do this for their clients?

~~~
hello_moto
2 words: fixed-budget.

Client come to consulting shops with known (albeit vague or generic) problem.
Consulting shop will run down the number and give it to the client.

At that time, it's a matter of prioritizing which one that matters.

If client is willing to pay to consulting shops to run the software the way a
typical Silicon Valley Web 2.0 companies work (iterate fast, break fast, ship
fast, invest in automation test and measurement tools), I don't see why not.

At the end of the day it's all about the $$$. Who wants to get more out of the
deal.

------
dustineichler
Consulting a genuinely difficult game to give up. Congrats.

